# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Bleken en tandgevoeligheid

## caithlin

Hallo hier,
Ik ben op zoek naar een middel om tijdens het bleken van mijn tanden "iets" te gebruiken om de gevoeligheid tegen te gaan. Iiemand hier ervaring mee?
Ik doe het bleken met white stripes, ik meen te weten dat tijdens het bleken de dentinekanaaltjes openstaan dus gevoelig zijn voor warmte en kou.
Ook merkte ik dat ik iets verkleuring kreeg van 1 kopje koffie met melk :Mad: 
dus helaas moet ik dat voorlopig laten!
Dus ik ben benieuwd wie mij hierover kan informeren

----------


## sietske763

jaren geleden heb ik ook mijn tanden laten bleken, veel napijn gehad en veel regels,nl
geen koffie geen gekleurd voedsel en/of drank en niet roken, dat mocht allemaal 48 uur niet omdat eerst glazuur weer dicht moest zijn.
vrij snel was mijn gebit weer geel aan het worden.
nu poets ik 3 x per week met bicarbonaat en verder met natural white sensitive, van beverly hills
dit werkt prima,
zal nooit van mn leven meer laten bleken!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Caithlin,

Ik weet niet precies hoe dat met zo'n thuissetje gaat. Maar als je bijv je tanden laat bleken bij een speciale salon (Bijv WIT). Dan zorgen hun voor speciale middeltjes tegen de gevoeligheid, zo krijg je dan een speciaal zalfje op je tandvlees gesmeerd.
En ook daar geldt net zoals Sietske hierboven mij al zegt dat je de eerste 48 uur niets gekleurds mag eten, vooral geen koffie etc. 
Ik ken overigens iemand die zn tanden bij WIT heeft laten bleken en pas na 3 jaar de gelige kleur weer terugkreeg. Dus denk dat daarin de meningen per persoon verschillen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@syl, ik ben toen naar een ""tandkliniek"" geweest, mijn tandvlees werd beschermd door gel maar de tandhalzen zijn niet beschermd, heb het ook van meerdere gehoord dat zij ook napijn/pijnscheuten hadden, moet wel zeggen dat de mensen die ik ken na 48 uur weer zijn gaan roken.

----------


## sietske763

ps,
bij bij werden de tandhalzen niet wit, dus had witte tanden met gele/bruine randjes....

----------


## caithlin

> jaren geleden heb ik ook mijn tanden laten bleken, veel napijn gehad en veel regels,nl
> geen koffie geen gekleurd voedsel en/of drank en niet roken, dat mocht allemaal 48 uur niet omdat eerst glazuur weer dicht moest zijn.
> vrij snel was mijn gebit weer geel aan het worden.
> nu poets ik 3 x per week met bicarbonaat en verder met natural white sensitive, van beverly hills
> dit werkt prima,
> zal nooit van mn leven meer laten bleken!


Hi, dank je voor je berichtje, ik ben net terug van vakantie dus vandaar mijn late reactie, Is dat bicarbonaat ook van Beverly Hills?
Zijn je tanden er na de vergeling toch weer witter van geworden?
Ik lees dit graag van je, dank je wel alvast!

----------


## caithlin

> Hoi Caithlin,
> 
> Ik weet niet precies hoe dat met zo'n thuissetje gaat. Maar als je bijv je tanden laat bleken bij een speciale salon (Bijv WIT). Dan zorgen hun voor speciale middeltjes tegen de gevoeligheid, zo krijg je dan een speciaal zalfje op je tandvlees gesmeerd.
> En ook daar geldt net zoals Sietske hierboven mij al zegt dat je de eerste 48 uur niets gekleurds mag eten, vooral geen koffie etc. 
> Ik ken overigens iemand die zn tanden bij WIT heeft laten bleken en pas na 3 jaar de gelige kleur weer terugkreeg. Dus denk dat daarin de meningen per persoon verschillen


Hi Sylvia, dank je voor je berichtje. Met zo'n thuis setje moet je elke dag een uur die gel op je tanden laten, dit tussen de 7 en 14 dagen, dit houdt dus in dat je al die tijd niks gekleurds mag drinken of eten. Maar dit lukt me niet, koffie-verslaafde en ik rook ook nog, dus beperkte dit ontzettend maar dan nog, erg lastig om dit te laten, anders had het denkelijk meer effect gehad, Ik ben wel die sensetive Rapid gaan gebruiken tegen gevoelige tanden en dat hielp wel een beetje, maar bedankt voor je reactie

----------


## christel1

He, 
Mijn dochter heeft haar tanden ook laten bleachen in NL want in België is dat keiduur, haar tanden waren 12 tinten witter geworden, je kon kiezen voor 2 behandelingen, 5-6 tinten lichter of helemaal wit en zij heeft voor het laatste gekozen. Ze heeft de eerste nacht wat gevoelige tanden gehad maar daarna niks meer, mocht wel de eerste 24 uur niks gekleurds eten of roken maar dat was niet zo moeilijk. Het was in een privé-kliniek in Den Haag maar zeker de moeite waard, prijs 220 euro, een refresh kost 150 euro. Dit is nu toch al een jaar of 3 geleden en ze zijn nog mooi wit, ze gaat wel es terug gaan voor een opfrisbeurt. Je mag wel geen gaatjes hebben of ze beginnen er niet aan en haar tandvlees werd heel goed beschermt. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

hallo caithlin,
sorry zie nu pas je vraag,
die tandpasta is echt super en die bicarbonaat heb ik in spanje in de apotheek gekocht 
denk dat dat hier ook wel kan,
tanden zijn zeker witter geworden maar ik moet wel blijven poetsen met deze tandpasta en 2 x per week de bicarbonaat(smaakt vies zout)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik de tandpasta 'White Now' en zie het verschil... dit is echter maar tijdelijk.
Merci Christel voor je post!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Oki07

Waar koop je biocarbonaat?

----------


## christel1

@Ag, 
Ja dochters hé, stond ze om half één 's nachts aan mijn bed met de mededeling, Mamsie ik heb via internet een afspraak gemaakt om mijn tanden te laten bleachen in Den Haag, je komt toch mee he ? Nogal een geluk dat we gratis BENELUX met de trein rijden, wel 2 u op en af maar het resultaat mag er echt zijn 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

@okio,
miss bij apotheek wel, iig in buitenland wel

----------


## Suske'52

Sietske763 , is dat de biocarbonaat dat men in deeg doet vr. luchtigheid ? 

Ik gebruik dat in deeg , koop dat in groot warenhuis-colruyt-delhaize .

----------


## sietske763

ik denk het niet want als je deze bicarbonaat in je deeg doet dan eet je er geen hap van...tis zo smerig vies zout, noem alles maar op.
als ze het hier niet hebben in de apotheek dan miss via website ofzo??

----------


## Maria546

Thuis tanden bleken -

----------


## Janneke

@Maria546 Ik heb de link in je bericht verwijderd; een link mag alleen aanvullend zijn op de informatie die je geeft; de informatie die jij gaaf was daarvoor (veel) te weinig. Je kunt dus wel een link plaatsen, maar dan zul je er eerst uitgebreid informatie over moeten geven.

----------


## Maria546

Thuis Tanden Bleken - http://buyibright.nl Ibright werkt gemakkelijk en snel en is uiteraard veel goedkoper dan de tandarts. Na vijf behandelingen werden tanden al stukken witter en zonder pijn en irritatie van het tandvlees!

----------


## Lilian794

Ik heb best wel vaak thuis gebleekt met de producten van Opalescence, omdat je dan een beter resultaat op de langere termijn hebt en dat ook best wel veilig enzo is. Ook bij dat merk had ik echt helemaal geen last van irritatie, jammere is dat 't een beetje duur is, maar op www.tandonline.nl is het ontzettend goedkoop. Echt een aanrader!

----------

